# Namussuz



## evillgouki

Hello,
I just want to know what does "namussuz" means.
From what I guess, it's not very nice but it's not an insult neither.

Anyone can help me ? 

Thanks


----------



## FlyingBird

namus mean honor. 

but also gurur and onur mean honor, but there is difference between them.

namussuz=if you dont behave good, if you insult, if you talk about sex and such things, if you dont have enough clothes, if you cheat on your boyfriend/girlfriend.

o çok namuslu bir kadındır (she is woman with honor)


----------



## dilandlanguage

1- namus =honor ,virtue    namussuz=dishonorable,immoral,unvirtuous
In this concept it is absolutely  an insult

2- Sometimes we use it to a mischievous person as teasing
* 
*


----------



## evillgouki

Ok I understand, so it depends of context.
Thanks for your replies


----------



## yavuzotar

"Namus", etymologically from Greek "nomos"(= name), in the sense of reputation. Then, "namussuz", literally means "one with a bad (in any sense of the word) reputation", especially in matters sexual.


----------



## Gemmenita

evillgouki said:


> Hello,
> I just want to know what does "namussuz" means.
> From what I guess, it's not very nice but it's not an insult neither. Just inverse: it can be the worst insult that a man would ever hear in his life.
> Anyone can help me ?
> Thanks



Hello,
And adding to all _lexical _explanations above about the meaning of the word, the cultural explanation would be that in_ Oriental culture_, 'Bir erkeğin namusu' = all his family's first rank women: mother, wife, daughter, sister.

For a man (who feels really himself responsible to his _female_ family and is not indifferent about them), of course saying 'namussuz' is even_ worse than_ an isnult.
Therefore, be careful about using it.

And even that's why when a man wants to promise something or swear that he would certainly do something -specially when he is angry- says:
 Namussuzum eğer bunu (sana) yapmasam.


----------



## fdb

yavuzotar said:


> "Namus", etymologically from Greek "nomos"(= name), in the sense of reputation.



The Greek word means “law”, not “name”. Turkish borrowed it not directly from Greek, but from Arabic _nāmūs_ ‘law, rule, honour’, which is from Aramaic _nāmūsā_, which in turn is from Greek.


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

In general it means ", integrity, probity, uprightness"  It also means  a woman´s virtue and honor (in sexual  matters).
The song is based on a poem. I think the poem is intended to criticize the sexist connotations of the word 'namus'. In traditional patriarchial Turkish society namus is only assosiated with women. A guy sleeps around yet his name remains clear. Not the same case for a woman. The song may mean more profound than that but it's a poem after all. That's what I understand.


----------

